# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  يحول ويقطع بس بدون صوت

## Taka

*الســلام عليكــم ..*

*خوانـي كل مااحول فيديو صح يتحول بس بدون صوت*
*وكل ماايي اقطع مقطع ينقطع بس بدون صوت*
*لاتقولولي انا مختار انه يحول ويقطع بدون صوت لانه هذي الخانه انا مب حاط عليها صح*

*ممكن تخبروني شو السالفه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ممكن من البرنامج <<< مخترب  :blink:

----------


## Taka

*وه وه وه* 

*يمكــن اخــوي .. ومشكور وايد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *وه وه وه* 
> 
> 
> *يمكــن اخــوي .. ومشكور وايد*



 
جرب ورد علينا 
بس إنتبه لا تحذف البرنامج المثبت 
علشان لا يروح عليك ممكن يكون مغير بعض الإعدادات بس

----------

